# daisy chain connection, daisy-chain, daisy-chained



## erolmacc

Según la definción es "Conexión en Serie" pero el documento que estoy tratando indica "conexión en paralelo"

"_All two wire smoke detectors must be daisychained (in parallel), with the 1K Ohm EOL resistor at the last detector_."

¿Cuál es la traducción correcta?: ¿Conexión en serie o en paralelo?


----------



## Aviador

_Daisy_ significa _margarita_, la flor. Si piensas en la forma en que se unen los pétalos de una margarita al cáliz, verás que salen de él en forma radial y paralelos entre sí.


----------



## erolmacc

Pero hablando de conexiones eléctricas de cables, ¿sería una conexión en "serie" o en "paralelo"?


----------



## Aviador

Parece que no fui suficientemente claro ni explícito. _Daisy chain connection_ es en castellano _conexión en margarita_. Es una conexión en la que los dispositivos periféricos se conectan a otro central sin formar red entre sí, es decir, son paralelos: daisy chain.


----------



## erolmacc

Ahora sí, "más claro ni el agua" muchas gracias.
Abusando de tu ayuda podrías revisar este hilo, de tema similar?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Eléctricamente, una *daisy chain* no es ni serie ni paralelo, en el sentido estricto que tienen esos términos en electrónica.
Una *daisy chain*  significa que los elementos están conectados uno a continuación del  otro. Uno de los ejemplos más típicos es el de los equipos SCSI, donde  por ejemplo se puede conectar una impresora con una computadora a través  de un cable, y luego un scanner a la impresora y a su vez un disco  rígido al scanner, en vez de conectar cada cosa directamente a la  computadora como se hace habitualmente.
En general se lo considera una _conexión en serie_,  en el sentido de que los elementos se interconectan uno a continuación  del otro sobre una única "línea", o sea es la antítesis del cableado en  estrella (que sería más o menos similar a una conexión en paralelo).

En tu caso, lo que quiere indicar es que todos los  sensores de humo de 2 terminales deben ser conectados sobre la misma  línea, en paralelo entre sí, con una resistencia de fin de línea de 1  kiloohm (RFL) en el último sensor (también en paralelo, aunque no lo aclara muy bien).



Aviador said:


> Es una conexión en la que los dispositivos periféricos se conectan a otro central sin formar red entre sí, es decir, son paralelos: daisy chain.



Mmmm... ese gráfico no es precisamente la mejor explicación.... lo que en esa imagen está conectado en daisy chain, son los nodos (hubs, switches, lo que sean), no las computadoras.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
De acuerdo con Hakuna Matata, conexiones consecutivas o de relevo, pero en castellano no son muy utilizados estos términos.
Tienes algunas otras opciones de traducción como, "Cadena paralela", o  "Conexión en malla".
También lo he visto como "Conexión en margarita" como ha dicho Aviador pero el término no es tan aceptado ya que en el campo las conexiones no se asemejan a una margarita y en los planos tampoco.
Aunque en inglés se utiliza para cualquier conexión en cadena, (en serie o paralelo), es más frecuente el uso para conexiones en paralelo.
En este específico caso, la conexión es en "paralelo". Si fuera en serie, todos los detectores tendrían que activar a la vez para que una alarma se encienda, lo cual no serviría de nada.
Otras traducciones, _Conexión en malla, conexión en batería, cadena paralela, conexión en cadena margarita_; también _Cadena en serie, conexiones en serie_. 
Un saludo.


----------



## erolmacc

Me agrada su definición Hakuna Matata y Keahi: "Conexión sobre la misma línea" entonces yo la podría dejar como: "conexión encadenada de los dispositivos sobre la misma línea eléctrica, ya sea en conexión en serie o en paralelo"


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Según lo que yo creo, "Conexión encadenada de los dispositivos", lo más sería redundar, pero correcto.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Keahi said:


> Si fuera en serie, todos los detectores tendrían que activar a la vez para que una alarma se encienda, lo cual no serviría de nada.


Si los detectores son de lógica normal cerrada (como los típicos detectores de movimiento) entonces se conectan en serie. En este caso son de lógica normal abierta, y por eso van en paralelo.



erolmacc said:


> entonces yo la podría dejar como: "conexión encadenada de los dispositivos sobre la misma línea eléctrica, *ya sea en conexión en serie o en paralelo*"


Yo no pondría lo que está en azul en este caso, ya que explícitamente el texto dice que están en paralelo.


----------



## Mastoc

Sugiero lo siguiente:
Todos los detectores de dos hilos deben conectarse sobre la línea en paralelo, con un resistor FDL de 1K Ohm sobre el último detector.
Como mencionó HM "conexión en serie" no se refiere al conexionado eléctrico (serie o paralelo) sino que que existe una sucesión.
Al tratarse de detectores de dos hilos debe entenderse que son inteligentes y que la información es suministrada por comunicaciones.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
De acuerdo contigo una vez más Hakuna Matata, pero hay un pero como siempre. 
Hablando en general, Daysi chain connection, puede ser una conexión en paralelo o serie.
En este específico caso, Los detectores de incendios, son casi siempre conectados en paralelo, para saber cuál ha disparado la alarma y aislar el problema. Por lo menos yo, nunca he encontrado estos equipos en serie.
En serie (cadenas cerradas) es típico encontrar cadenas de paros de emergencia, circuitos de seguridad, etc.
Un saludo.


----------



## Keahi

Exactamente, Mastoc, tú lo has dicho.
Todos los detectores  de dos hilos deben conectarse sobre la línea en  paralelo, con un resistor de 1K Ohm en el último detector.

Lo siento, lo copié mal. Un saludo.


----------



## frangs

A mí, "en cadena" me parece una buena traducción.

"Daisy chain" creo que viene de las guirnaldas que se hacen uniendo varias margaritas entre sí, una detrás de otra, haciendo pasar el tallo de la primera por un agujero realizado en la base del tallo de la segunda. Esto no es muy habitual en España, pero debe serlo en otros países. 
La traducción literal debería haber sido entonces "cadena de margaritas", pero esto en español no nos dice nada (como he dicho antes).


----------

